
Trump to Withdraw U.S. From Postal Treaty - noonespecial
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-17/trump-is-said-to-plan-withdrawal-from-china-shipping-treaty
======
noonespecial
Right or wrong from a national trade perspective, this is going to be a sad
day for makers in the USA.

That tiny shipping charge for "ePackets" really connected us to the frenetic
wonder that is Shenzhen.

------
simonblack
Gun. Foot. Bang.

